# Looking for free Disney world tickets...



## Mike1984 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll make this short and sweeet and to the point:

In april I will be taking my fiance and our 2 year old son to disney world.  I would like some type of timeshare promotion where I can sit in for a day or so, and get some free hopper passes to disney.

I would prefer a 3 day pass, but idk, I'll take what I can get.  I kinow this is possible because when my parents were my age, they took me to disney as a child, and I remember sitting thru a timeshare lecture for a few hours, and we got some free tickets, this was close to 20 years ago, so I'm not sure its the same now.

In case it matters, I'm 25 years old, and have a 50k+ income (i read somewhere theres an income limit in some places)


I'm not looking to buy a timeshare, I have no interest.  I'm just looking to save a few bucks on some 3 day disney hopper passes.

Any help would be great!  thanks!


----------



## Carl D (Mar 20, 2010)

I think 3 day passes may be optimistic.
1 day passes wouldn't be worth my vacation time, but that's only my opinion.


----------



## zcrider (Mar 20, 2010)

*sheraton?*

I think the Sheraton is offering something like this.  I got a call "as a starwood owner" and was offered a 3 night package to try the new resort and also get free week long passes for 2 to Universal Studios.  But that might have just been an offer for current starwood owners? 
    I just read in the II magaize that I got where it looked like Sheraton was offering a tour and 2 free 1 day disney tickets open to anyone that met the requirements.  So far Sheraton is all I have seen offering any such perks.  I already tossed out the magazine, so I can't go back and give you the details.


----------



## theduffster (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't waste my time on a presentation either.  I also would not buy 3 day tickets, they come out to $73 a day for an adult!  I'd buy the 7 day ticket.  The price will come out to less than $34 a day per adult.  BUT, they will expire 14 days after the first use.  So, I'd get them with the "no expiration" option.  That way, if you buy a 7-day ticket with the no expiration option, you can use 3 days on this trip, and when you come home, PUT THEM SOMEWHERE SAFE WHERE YOU WON'T FORGET WHERE THEY ARE, and use the other days on your next trip.

We went in 2000, and had a ticket for each of the 5 of us, and did not use 2 days of water park tickets.  Since they don't expire, we still have 10 days of water park usage.  

I also bought 10-day tickets with no expiration recently.  Expensive, but undoubtedly the prices will have increased a good bit when we use them, and we won't have to pay those prices.


----------



## Patri (Mar 20, 2010)

From your headline, I thought you were asking a TUGGER to give you free tickets. I don't think any of us are THAT generous.


----------



## James1975NY (Mar 25, 2010)

Mike1984 said:


> I'll make this short and sweeet and to the point:
> 
> In april I will be taking my fiance and our 2 year old son to disney world.  I would like some type of timeshare promotion where I can sit in for a day or so, and get some free hopper passes to disney.
> 
> ...



Mike...send me a PM where you are staying (name of property) and how long you will be there. I dont need the dates, just length of stay....there will be three of you correct?


----------



## littlestar (Mar 27, 2010)

I've never heard of any tour where you could get free multi-day hopper tickets. But, picking up some one day tickets to be able to take the little one to the Magic Kingdom should be possible. Since he's 2, he gets in free already so you'd just need two tickets for you and your fiance. 

I'd check into doing a tour with Marriott Vacation Club.


----------

